# should I do a newspaper combination in the evening?



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

I have four hives. They all came from one little swarm I got in the autumn.

Anyhoo, two are queenless. One hive is getting a little grouchy so I' thought I'd just plop their boxes (2) onto a hive with a nice queen, with the well known method using layer of newspaper between.

Should I do this at dusk when most of the foraging bees are in?
That way they don't come home and their hive is gone?

Or is it okay to do it at mid-day?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Can do any time of day. If other hives are nearby returning foragers will eventually find their way into them but just don't leave anything they might cluster on where the old hive was.

Other thing, make sure the top unit of the combine does not suffocate or cook. I make a finger sized hole in the middle of the newspaper, and something as simple as a bit of cardboard over the lid can keep the sun off. Depending the condition of the hives I may also put a temporary queen excluder between the combines to stop the queen walking into unfriendly bees before they have got to know each other.


----------



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

well Gosh Darn It Oldtimer, that seems like very sensible and practical advice.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks 

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

OT, nice to learn once again from you to use one´s brain. Very good advise, I myself have never combined so far.

Do bees cluster outside on the box wall to sleep the day when it´s too hot in the hive for them?
They beard now but the beards seem to be active.
We have 32°C and I saw this yesterday, wondered if they clustered around a returning queen ( they raise a new one) but they were sleeping and moved in later.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

SiWolKe said:


> Do bees cluster outside on the box wall to sleep the day when it´s too hot in the hive for them?


Yes, 32 is pretty hot for bees, not much you can do other than give them plenty of room plus a big enough entrance for good ventilation. Sometimes I put 1/2 inch wooden chocs between the supers in the front 2 corners above the second box to give them an extra entrance and ventilation. Long as the hive can take care of itself and not get robbed.

Don't use a second entrance while combining though, if it's robbing season they are highly likely to get robbed, all bee traffic should go through the bottom entrance.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

My entrance is 15cm, they seem to have no problem with ventilation. Water is near. Ventilation goes on near the bearding.
I have robber screens installed with every hive.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Why only 15 cm? That will be part of the issue, if possible should open all the way across the front.

They seem to have no problem with ventilation, but if they are bearding, they have a problem with ventilation.


----------

